# 2.5g Nano update :D



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

My old thread got lost in the sea of threads, so here's a new one!

the white sand ended up being too white 









lift up the susswassertang a notch and.....
Shrimps hiding and snacking









crypts... maybe some stunted wendtii...idk










This water wisteria is getting a little overgrown


----------



## plantednano (Jul 15, 2012)

Hey, tank looks great 
Is that an aqueon 2.5 by any chance? I just picked one up myself, hoping to get it running next week. 

What light are you using? Having a hard time finding something cheap :/


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice 2.5g


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

aokashi said:


> My old thread got lost in the sea of threads, so here's a new one!
> 
> the white sand ended up being too white


cute betta! :smile: How does he do with the cherries?


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

bluestems said:


> cute betta! :smile: How does he do with the cherries?


Oh he ate all the smaller ones. only the big mommas are left XD 




GMYukonon24s said:


> Nice 2.5g


Thanks =D




plantednano said:


> Hey, tank looks great
> Is that an aqueon 2.5 by any chance? I just picked one up myself, hoping to get it running next week.
> What light are you using? Having a hard time finding something cheap :/


I have no idea what brand it is, it's the 2.5 from petsmart that comes with a glass lid. around $15

and uh lighting... a $5 student lamp and a $4 23w 6500k cfl
dont believe you can go much cheaper than that


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

aokashi said:


> Oh he ate all the smaller ones. only the big mommas are left XD


Oh no! (or maybe that's good if you're looking for population control...? ) I'll wait then until my bee shrimp are a bit bigger then before getting a betta. :smile:


----------



## plantednano (Jul 15, 2012)

Yea i know i can go really cheap with a cfl desk lamp, but the tank is going in a bookshelf so its tight above the tank 

Your tank has given me more confidence that i can make a 2.5 work nicely though roud:


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

amazon sells 12.5in strip lights that accomodate a 13w CFL :O

unless ur going hightech... then IDK


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

So this is the 2.5 gallon today ^_^
Edit: Adding in process pics.

Dec 
starting up...








Jan
Dhg filled in









Feb
Pulled out dhg








put in floaters/ hygro ceylon. etc.
temp albino cory residents









Today~









xmas moss on dw


----------



## Xavier10 (Oct 30, 2012)

Beautiful set up. I been thinking of adding shrimp to my 10 gallon betta tank.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I like it!


----------



## Gtdad2 (Nov 21, 2010)

Very nice tank.


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

Nice tank, you make me want to get a nano


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the nice compliments~



PinkRasbora said:


> Nice tank, you make me want to get a nano


you should! they're great! dont need to get your arms wet!


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

I liked the sand, it gave off a jungle island impression. With the Betta being a pirate captain and the shrimp being his scurvy crew.


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

came home after ten days of absence...


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow, those are some roots.


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

aokashi said:


> came home after ten days of absence...


Not overgrown enough lol


DBP Member 003


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

I know right? Need plants to be trailing out from the tank too >.>


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

Jdiesels said:


> Not overgrown enough lol
> 
> 
> DBP Member 003


is that moneywort on the right side?


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

that's lindernia rotundifolia


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

aokashi said:


> amazon sells 12.5in strip lights that accomodate a 13w CFL :O
> 
> unless ur going hightech... then IDK


Can you post link of this product?


----------



## AdamC13 (Mar 28, 2013)

Any post trimming pictures or are you letting it go jungle?


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

XD I took it down last week~ replaced it with a rimless tank I'm currently dry starting....

this is what happened 








new journal here
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=299522


----------

